# Code 64435 Cervical Block



## jacquij07 (Aug 27, 2012)

Can you bill cpt code 64435 cervical block with procedure code 58300 & 58301 IUD insertion and removal?


----------



## LDH CPC CPMA (Aug 27, 2013)

*64435 with 58301*

I would like to know as well, I know that coventry won't pay fo r 64435 they consider it bundled.


----------



## huntersmum (Aug 29, 2013)

According to my ACOG manual, it is included in the 58301, but not the 58300 - however, I know some insurances consider it included in the 58300.  Hope this helps.


----------

